# Pygmy Cory Feeding - How much and how often?



## littlebettafin (Mar 21, 2016)

My question is basically in the title of this thread.

I just got my delivery of 4 pygmy corydoras today and found that the fish seller had also thrown in some bottom feeder pellets (about 7mm in length).
I've done quite a bit of reading about these little fellas but can't seem to find anything on how many pieces of food these guys can have.

Should I cut the pellet in half and feed half in the morning and half at night or do I chuck in a full pellet and leave it for them to munch on it all day (I'd siphon up any left overs)?


----------



## A Betta Future (Mar 14, 2016)

I usually feed them once in the morning it gives them something to do during the day


----------



## littlebettafin (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you for you reply!
I actually started doing this when no one replied, but thanks again anyway


----------

